# عايز تتعلم الورد.. ادخل هنا



## pola (14 يناير 2006)

*عايز تتعلم الورد.. ادخل هنا*

بعض ملفات الفديو التي تشرح كيف تستخدم الورد من بين حفظ الملفات و ادراج الجداول و الكتابة المحترفة 

اللينك

http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=WGLHZ05G​منقول
​


----------



## hima85222 (22 يناير 2006)

شكرا يا بولا على المقطوعة والموضوع الجميل دة

ربنا معاك


----------



## pola (23 يناير 2006)

شكرا ليك يا هيما
لو عايز اى شرح 
انا تحت امرك


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الموقع لا يعمل


----------



## بيترالخواجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

ممتاز


----------



## mr.hima (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*رجاء...... ممكن تحميل الملف تانى بس ياريت يكون على موقع غير الميجا أب لود لأنة عايز حساب علشان تنزل الملف من علية وأنا للاسف مش عندى ومعرفش الزاى أحمل منة حاجة أصلا 
وشكرا*


----------



## jordan1 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*الرابط لا يعمل

شكرا لك.......................*


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا بولا وربنا معك


----------



## shrefoo (8 يونيو 2008)

*muslim  for ever*

ياجماعة اقسم بالله انكم لن تندموا اذا اطلعتم على هذا اللينك الله هدينا جميعا الى الطريق الصواب قبل فوات الاوان   www.turntoislam.com


----------

